# Espace de stockage perdu



## Rheatis (31 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, je possède un MacBook Pro 256Go de 2018 sur Mojave 10.14.3

Récemment en lançant mon dual boot Windows j'ai eu un blue screen avec une erreur concernant le BIOS. Après plusieurs redémarrage, toujours le même résultat.

En repartant sur Mac afin de trouver une trace de logs inespérée, je me rends compte que ma partition Windows à disparu, j'ai donc clear les partitions inutilisés afin de remettre un OS Windows sur mon Boot Camp mais impossible, la partition Macintosh HD affiche 92Go (au total) mais BootCamp ne se met pas à jour et me propose toujours un partitionnement sur 256Go.

En effet n'étant pas un crack de Mac OS, je ne trouve aucune solution afin de récupérer l'espace manquant sur mon disque. 

J'ai besoin de Windows au plus vite pour mes cours...

Voici les résultats des commandes diskutil list ainsi que diskutil cs list :

diskutier List :
/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         92.0 GB    disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +92.0 GB    disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            12.8 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.9 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                516.9 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

diskutil cs List : 

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour *Rheatis
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre existant en-dessous --> au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné (vérification de l'*apfs* + tableau des disques) > en faisant ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Rheatis (31 Janvier 2019)

Cela semble marcher, voici le résultat de la commande :


```
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            13.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                516.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2019)

Problème résolu !


----------



## Rheatis (31 Janvier 2019)

Encore merci,

Je viens de reinstaller Windows sur BootCamp correctement !


----------

